

Practice Fusion Violates Some Physicians’ Trust in Emails to Their Patients - skmurphy
http://www.emrandhipaa.com/emr-and-hipaa/2013/08/21/practice-fusion-violates-some-physicians-trust-in-sending-millions-of-emails-to-their-patients/

======
skmurphy
Key grafs (blog post from Aug-21-2013):

Practice Fusion turned on a feature that would email every single patient
whenever a progress note was created in the Practice Fusion EHR. The email
came addressed as being sent from the doctor and asked the patient to rate and
review their provider.

See [http://www.emrandhipaa.com/emr-and-
hipaa/2013/01/22/physicia...](http://www.emrandhipaa.com/emr-and-
hipaa/2013/01/22/physician-ranking-websites-the-bad-the-worse-and-the-ugly/)
Physician Ranking Websites – The Bad, The Worse and the Ugly where I discuss
in detail the challenges for any physician rating website, so I won’t go into
that here. The value of physician ratings aside, I don’t have any problem with
Practice Fusion collecting physician ratings and reviews. What I am concerned
with is how they did it.

